# Any other needle phobics out there facing (or just been through) IVF treatment?!



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all

Just wondered if there were any others out there on FF with a needle phobia just about to have IVF treatment or have just had treatment?!  I think I'll be faced with IVF later this year as current treatment not working and I'm starting to feel anxious already, not just about the treatment itself and the outcome, but also all the needles involved to get there.  The part that worries me the most is the cannula for sedation for EC  

Any help, advice and/or support would be gratefully received, thank you  

xxx


----------



## blackpumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,

I wouldn't say I'm needle phobic but I'm definitely nervous about doing it myself and I am terrified of the progesterone one after the transfer. I'm hoping that instead of injecting the progesterone I can have suppositories but as I haven't started yet I'm not sure what I'll be offered. Maybe you could ask about the suppositories for the progesterone. I've heard that the inital injections are with sharp, thin needles and are not difficult to do - I'm sure you get used to them after a few days.

Do you have a friend/family member who might be good at giving them to you? My doctor actually advises me to do them myself rather than ask my husband because he's not going to necessarily be around when I need them.

You can PM me if you like because we may be starting around the same time. I'm hoping to start in the New Year. I have unexplained infertility, which I'm hoping doesn't mean that my eggs are bad!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there. Thought I would add my two pennies worth  .  I am not a needle phobic but have s condition that means I faint very easily.  Because of this I guess maybe I have become a a needle phobic I am not scared of the pain but of the real posibility of fainting.

Any how when getting all my fertility investigations done at the start of this journey I was terrible! And I mean totally terrible, I was also scared stupid of injecting myself for fear of fainting and messing up any hopes of ivf working!  After two rounds of ivf ad one fet I can honestly say that I  no longer terrified and even better I no longer faint. What I would say is by having some kind of routine you start to feel safe.  This is what I did.  When being told I need a blood test I would tell them how I wanted it done. I would ask to lie down. Ask them to prepare it with out me seeing it and them just get on and do it. Don't talk me through it or say " we have found a nice vain". I don't care!!! Just do it.

The anticipation is the worst thing! what I learnt from that was that the only thing that will really push me to faint was my own mind, so I did not allow myself to go there.  

The only thing u have to fear is your own worry and anxiety.  X x c


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Ps forgot to say. When injecting yourself do it at the earliest time your allowed. Normally there I'd a window of about 3 hours.  Whether u inject it yourself or someone else try not to make it a big deal.  Just get comfy on the soffa take a deep breath in and do it. X x x


----------



## chemistangel (Aug 29, 2008)

I am petrified, i wail like a baby. Every evening. I have two a day during the initial part of treatment, and then clexane after transfer. The first day of any treatment it takes me a couple of hours to psych myself up, by the end of treatment I can get it down to 10 minutes.

My recommendation
EMLA cream, can be bought in pre-med packs from chemists online (much cheaper than getting it from boots). I put this on at least 1 hour before the injection. I find it really helps.

I have to say I'm a lot better now, but i've done 6 fresh cycles in the last year, and several cycles before that so I'm getting well practiced. 
unfortunately I can offer no help for the egg collection. I generally ask to go first in the morning, the waiting gives me time to get in a state. I also let them know in advance that i'm not good. I have it down to a fine art, walk into theatre, run over to the hatch and say my name and birthdate, jump on the bed, close my eyes (cuddle my bunny) and get on with it as quickly as possible.

Good luck.


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi lovely ladies!  Sorry, I haven't logged on for a couple of days so have only just seen all your lovely replies    Thank you very much xx

Hi blackpumpkin - I will PM you, thank you, as it does sound like we might be starting treatment around the same time.  I guess even if someone isn't needle phobic they still won't really like the idea of having to inject themselves, and prob most people wouldn't like the thought of the cannula, and that's what I need to try and remember....I think sometimes I'm just too hard on myself and probably in reality the nerves I feel are 'normal'....I just feel a bit of a wuss!    Yeah I've heard about the suppositories too, a friend of mine has just had IVF and she had those - so I might ask about them.  I guess I'll find out a lot more when we have our consultation on the 19th Oct.  My hubby will prob do the injections for me, but he's not overly happy about doing them, he's worried in case he gets it wrong, and also it adds pressure because he knows I'm needle phobic, so he's worried about giving a needle to someone who doesn't like them, bless him.  But one way or another we'll work it out I'm sure xx

Hi coweyes - thanks for your message, that must've been a real nightmare with the fainting?!  I'm hoping that like you, after I've had a few injections I'll get used to them and they won't bother me as much (fingers crossed!)...I like the idea of having a set routine though, I do think that will help me, thanks for that suggestion    I'm very much like you re the blood tests (or anything needle related!), I tell them I'm needle phobic as soon as I get there and that I'll probably get a bit tearful, I then ask to lay down and look away - I don't want to see or hear anything, so they know that before they even start, and it does help.  I totally agree with you, for me also it is all about the anticipation of it, when they're acutally doing it it's not really too much of a prob as I know it'll soon be over, it's the build up to it and the fact I make it out to be a bigger issue that it really is (most of the time), which is crazy I know...thanks again for your kind words and support xx

Thansk chemistangel, I totally get where you're coming from!  I don't cry so much at the mo for my blood tests as I know the nurse really well at my surgery now, and she knows me, so she just lets me take my time and do what I need to do (i.e. lay down, put my earphones in etc).  I have to psych myself up too, at my last hosp visit my consultant wanted to send me for a blood test there and then, I felt sick and panicky 'cos I hadn't had time to prepare or psych myself up!! Anyway, it didn't happen in the end as I'd already taken my Tamoxifen that morn, and he said it would mess up the results - phew!! I was so relieved!  I do use Emla cream, love it!   But I hadn't thought about buying it online, I always just get it from the chemist and it is quite expensive, so will look into buying it online now, thanks!  Yeah as I say, I am totally dreading the sedation for EC    I've already had a few tears with the consultant about that, and he was really good actually, he said he can give me something to take in the morn before I get there, to calm me down, and he said to put the Emla cream on before I get there.  They also suggested chatting to the nurses at my next appt to let them know I'm needle phobic, so they can put a note on my records, so am definitely going to do that, it helps me to know that people are aware of how I feel and then they are usually more caring and understanding.  I like the idea of going first thing in the morn - I wouldn't cope very well with waiting, so think I'll ask for that too if poss.  Thank you  xx


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Nosila- Just wanted to say as well that EMLA cream is the way to go. I was on Gonal F injections and I didn't feel a thing the first time! So much that I thought I didnt do it right  cause I honestly didn't feel the needle at all. Will be getting som more EMLA cream for my next cycle 

Best of luck

Xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah thanks lola33, that's really good to know!  Thank you soooo much, will definitely stock up on Emla cream  

Thank you and lots of luck to you too   xx


----------



## cupcakebaby (Jul 24, 2011)

I just wanted to say i had a needle phobia and was so worried about injecting myself but last week my consultant  jabbed one in me (with nothing in it) just to show me theres nothing to worry about. I can honestly say she was right and I didn't feel it. I said to her that was easy..that night i did my first injection and I did it. was so proud of myself. The needle is small and thin and can't damage you. Now on my 7th injection today and still dont feel it. You will be fine and try not to worry, just think youll be one step closer to getting pregnant. Why not ask your consultant to do what mine did. Made Me feel so much morr confident in doing it. Good luck, youll be fine!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hiya!  Thanks for your lovely message.  Yes I think I might ask my consultant about doing that too, he might suggest it anyway as he's knows I'm needle phobic (I've already had a little cry with him about it), but yes, I think that's a good idea, thanks.  So can I ask - are you worried about the sedation for EC?  Or are you ok with that bit?  'Cos that's the part I'm really scared about  

Lots and lots of luck for your tx, will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello

I am totally with you on the canula Ec thing.  I haven't even started to take the drugs yet and I'm worried about it. I was talking to a friend who has just had a baby and she had to have a canula and she said she prefers that to a needle in the arm and that made me feel a little bit better. I just keep telling myself that is is going to happen so I can either work myself up about it or just accept it. I have tried to work out what exactly it is about it that scares me and I don't think it is the pain, it's the idea that it is just wrong to have a needle in your hand! I think the advice above is the right idea, just dont look and use the cream. I'm going to get some of that myself. Also swearing might help! I watched Steven fry last night and apparently it helps with pain. I generally look the other way and hum loudly - I probably look a bit crazy but it helps me. 


Mincepie


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Mincepie!

Your message did make me laugh    It was the idea of swearing out loud re the cannula heehee! I like it!! I don't care how crazy mad I look, just as long as I get through it  

Yeah it's weird isn't it, I've been talking to friends this week about needle 'stuff' (as part of my CBT homework!) and trying to work out what it is that scares me about them, and I think it's fear of the unknown but also, as you say, it's just not normal to have a needle in the back of your hand!  But, saying that, 3 people I've spoken to have said they'd rather have a cannula than a blood test - they said it's certainly no worse than a blood test.  So even thought I hate HATE needles, I can just about cope with blood tests now, so if it's no worse than that then I reckon I'll be ok - that's what I'm trying to convince myself of anyway!

Are you due to start IVF?

xx


----------



## cupcakebaby (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey hun

I don't want to worry you but yes I am very scared about the EC, only because I have never been sedated before so I don't really know what to expect. I find it hard to think I will be 'unconscious' but will only be for 20 minutes and seems like that for me being sedated it will only be a minute as I wont notice the time. According to husband I will  be awake one minute and the next waking up. My husband has been sedated before and says he would much rather be sedated then feel the pain etc. I am trying to not make a big deal of it, if you get me to try and calm myself down. Husband says the hardest thing out of all of this will probably be the 2 week wait and thinking about it, I think he is right. Wondering weather I am pregnant or not for 2 weeks after trying so so long is going to be hard. *Note to self must try to keep sain in 2 WW!* I got through the needle phobia now next step is the EC. Try to take things step by step. 

I want a baby so much, and I guess in the grand scheme of things it's not that bad after all when we do get pregnant, we then got to worry about labour and I'm sure that isn't going to be easy! 

Sorry not much help on the sedation bit! I may be having my EC on Monday,I wont find out until Friday when they check my follicles for the second time (will be checking them tomorrow too).  

Good Luck x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I have had 6 operations in my life, 2 being e/c through sedation.  I can honestly say I don't remember any of the procedure as it felt exactly the same as general anathetic.  The worst thing for me was by far was not eating and drinking for so long and then having to wait till midday to have it done, I felt totally and utterly vicious!  

Don't worry ladies it be fine. X x


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hiya!

You have been a huge help, so please don't apologise for not being helpful - even though you haven't experiencedthe sedation part yet, it's reassuring to me to know there are others out there who feels scared too (if that makes sense?!), 'cos that makes me feel 'normal', otherwise I just feel like a complete numpty and a bit of a wuss, thinking I must be the only one feeling like this!  So you have definitely helped me, if nothing else it's just really nice to be able to talk to people about it, and especially people going through the same thing, so thank you for posting    I think you're right though, I need to get things in perspective (easier said than done I know!) but the REAL difficult part will be the 2ww, when I finally get there....I need to try and not focus on a procedure (i.e. the cannula) that will probably only take a matter of seconds and then I'll be away with the fairies and mostly unaware of what's going on, so as you say, I guess I just need to take one step at a time and not rush on ahead and worry about things that haven't happened yet - listen to me trying to be the voice of reason lol!! It's so much easier to write it than do it for real    Anyway, I want to send you HEAPS of luck and hope all goes to plan on Friday/Monday   xx

Thanks Coweyes, I hope you're right   xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Tbh I used to worry as much as u about it all, I was totally petrified that I could not cope. But if I was totally honest with u the only thing I worry about now is if it will work!! I am not trying to br negative but ur fears r understandable and hopefully u will not need to do it more than once.  But looking back on things I spent a lot of time worrying about things such as injecting, e/c, time off work, who to tell etc etc.  But after ment disapoontments I can honestly say my only worry is if it will work.  What I am trying to say is basically stay focused on the end goal and everything else wil work it self out.  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, that's such a lovely reassuring message    Yeah you're right, I need to try not to worry about the 'needle' thing so much and put more of my energy into thinking about the end result    I'm feeling a bit down today as AF arrived this morn, so another month of disappoinment and all I want to do is cry but can't because I'm at work and I'm the only one in the office with one new member of staff - not great timing eh!  Anyway, can have my little cry tonight when I get home and then try and move onwards and upwards (difficult though) - we have our IVF consultation next week so will find out more info then, that might cheer me up a bit.....

Thanks again xx


----------



## 2bamum (May 28, 2011)

I have to answer this one as i was a huge needle phobic and was coming on this board being a big baby about it. But, it turned out to be perfectly fine! It didnt hurt at all, and became quite the pro.

No need to worry at all!


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello NosilaB

To answer your question, I am starting on the contraceptive pill tomorrow and then the icsi starts in a few weeks time I think, I really need to ask the dr what the schedule is when I see him in two weeks time. 

I am trying to weigh up if I want a general for the Ec or would it be preferable just to put up with the pain and not have one to avoid the cannula! I was telling mum earlier and she was laughing her socks off at me. She works for a dr and gives injections. Im a total wuss like my dad and will donalmost anything to avoid them. But I agree with yo in that I have had about 3 or 4 blood tests now and it is never as bad as I think it is going to be. sod that cannula it wont beat us!!

Mincepie


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

There was never anyone more scared of needles than me! I couldn't even watch one on the tv and it took me 5 attempts to watch the dvd   
DH did the training to inject me as i couldn't watch but when it was time to do the first one he was at work! 
The clinic rang me at 8am and i had to go out by 9 and i was home alone, so even thought of asking the neighbour to do it but then what would happen the next day and the day after that?
I sat there shaking and then thought you can do this and i did and as someone said you feel so proud of yourself after. Now i have done over 100 in total and my needle phobia has now gone. 
Good luck girls you can beat this


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi 2bamum - thanks for your post, I like ones like that, I want to be like you!! I hope I end up being as positive afterwards - I want to be able to look back on it and say "yeah, d'you know what, that was fine, I coped!" 

Hiya mincepie - sending you lots of luck for the icsi, hope all goes to plan.  I'm like you, if I can avoid them I do!  I'm still trying to build up the courage to make my flu vacc appt!  Just can't seem to pick up that phone and make the call - opps!  I did lol at your last sentence though - love that - "sod that cannula it won't beat us!!"   

Hi Missy123 - I know what you mean, I can't watch anything like that on the tv, if they show someone having an injection or having a blood test etc I have to look away!  But what was the DVD?!?!  Was that to watch for your tx??  I can't believe how brave you were having to do them on your own like that, that's amazing!!  Guess that's one way to cure a needle phobia    maybe that's what I should be doing....but just not sure I can....eeek!  

Thanks all for your messages and positive comments xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I saw the titel of the thread and thought I would say Hello I can empathise being a needlephobe- I went for hypnotherapy, gradally i could tolerate having accupunctire and I managed to get through 8 + cycles but I never gave myself an injection!

I trusted my friend who are nurses (like me.... a slight occupational hazard, I hate giving injections or having them!) and they did all my injections- this involved moving in for 2 weeks of stimming, I sniffed for DRing, and then I had immunes so IVIG, cleaxane and gestone injections! to boot. I wouldn't get my bloods done at the clinic, my friend would do them at home and we would take the blood to the lab each day- the joys or ARGC and daily, or more bloods! For sedation and EC I would have a cannula cited by my friend and not the clinic and arrive ready done!

Wishing you loads of luck and I hope that you get there in the end!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

have you asked you clinic or GP for EMLA or AMEtop cream the magic anaesthetic cream they put on child before cannulating/taking blood to numb the area! I don't think that you can buy it over the counter but worth asking  or ask GP for a prescription


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi JJ1

Sounds like you had a great system going there, what fab friends you have around you    Luckily you can buy Emla cream over the counter as I already use that for blood tests (phew!).  Don't know what I would've done without it over this last year, it's helped me get through all my blood tests.  Have spoken to our consultant - and had a few tears with him already - so he knows I'm anxious about it all, and he said he can give me something to take on the morning before I go in for EC, and then we can use the numbing cream - although he did say that if I already have some cream at home I can put it on before I get there.  I'm also gonna make an appointment to speak to the nurses before I go for our initial appt next week, to explain to them how I feel so they can put a note on my record, it'll make me feel better if they know in advance.

xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nosila as i was using puregon for stimming the clinic gave me a DVD to watch, the girl on there made it look so easy and didn't even flinch. I know why now as you don't really feel them as the needles are so fine. 
You will be just fine and i bet you end up wondering what all the fuss was about.     Just remember it's for a good reason.


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Missy123, I really appreciate your support and encouragement


----------



## cupcakebaby (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey hun me agian

I just wanted to say that I told my consultant today I am really scared about the sedation but she said that its  more of a sleep because apparently if someone shook me and asked me something I would properly respond and answer, also I wont come round from it , its more waking up. She said its not like a general anasetic. So any way that made me feel sooo much better! So I hope it puts your mind at ease to. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey hun!

Thanks for letting me know what your consultant said, it's all so scary isn't it - but that is definitely reassuring to know, thanks.  I've lost track of time, but is your EC potentially next week?  If so I hope everything goes really well for you


----------



## cupcakebaby (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you Nosila.   Yes EC on Tuesday at 8.30am so a nice early one, getting more excited about it now and just getting nervous about weather the IVF & ICSI will work.


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Oooo very exciting!!!  Good luck!!


----------

